# Caucasian shepherd



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

First let me say, I am not planning on getting one of these dogs. I was just reading about them and was curious. One of the sites says while most LGDs chase off predators, Caucasian Shepherds hunt them down and kill the so they don't return. They are suppose to be really tough cookies. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

There is another OP on a Forum who has one. And I too have been following various threads on them out of curiousity-- essentially they are a very strong, guardian breed that needs to be handled fairly and consistently, d/t their aggression instincts this is really important..
Dont try to "dominance" train them, you will lose.

That said they seem to be great, instinctive guardians (they follow their own lead at times which takes some working with)...
The lady I have been PMing Loves loves loves her CO boy and she was a military dog handler who had GSD. (She wasnt thrilled with her military dog handling experiences, back in the day)....


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

It's a breed I've done some research on and am considering getting in the future.

I just better be ready for a 200+ pound animal with a plan of its own who is more dominant than my Akitas...


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

You know how in breed description it will sometimes say "not for inexperienced owners"? The CO is not for the average experienced owner.

There's a reason these dogs guard the maximum security prisons in Russia.

Unless the potential owner is a proper doghandler(not one training puppies at Petco)
they should get another breed.

They're amazing creatures but it's like giving a gun to a five year old.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

They certainly are a beautiful animal though.
Wonder how a coyote would feel looking a this coming at him.LOL!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My Pyrs have done perfectly with coyotes, grizzlies, wolves, etc. There is no way in Hades I would want the liability of a dog like that. 
Legally or morally.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wonder what their lifespan is.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

karenp said:


> First let me say, I am not planning on getting one of these dogs. I was just reading about them and was curious. One of the sites says while most LGDs chase off predators, Caucasian Shepherds hunt them down and kill the so they don't return. They are suppose to be really tough cookies. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.



Talk is cheap and exaggerations of a dogs ability exists in every breed is all I have to say.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

From everything I've read and heard these dogs are dangerous. Very difficult to handle and super aggressive. Sounds like a massive lawsuit and possible jail time.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Twobottom said:


> From everything I've read and heard these dogs are dangerous. Very difficult to handle and super aggressive. Sounds like a massive lawsuit and possible jail time.


Yeah the lady who has one, handles hers very very carefully and gently (odd but people dont really think of that ) sort of like a lion. She always trades up with her boy, never gets into power struggles with him, and is waaay out in the country on property with him (she got him because her hay kept coming up missing out of her back barn, that ended)... 
but again she worked training K-9s (she diverged from their heavy handed methods though).... but she is not your average experienced owner...


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

No way!!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds like they're somewhat like Tibetan Mastiffs which I did research on.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Maura said:


> I wonder what their lifespan is.


 
...............10 to 12 years ! , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................There is a 24 minute video on you tube about this breed , it is in Russian with English subtitles . , fordy


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

fordy said:


> ..................There is a 24 minute video on you tube about this breed , it is in Russian with English subtitles . , fordy


That was posted on dogforums as well, 
not sure how much to believe, but it was interesting to hear the politics behind the breed (how the rural population was decimated by having most of the best breeding stock imported to Moscow dog breeding farms- the breed was used to help make the black russian terrier)....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

TedH71 said:


> Sounds like they're somewhat like Tibetan Mastiffs which I did research on.


This is another breed that I think is just gorgeous, but is WAY beyond my dog handling ability.
Love the look of them though, sort of like having your own Grizzly bear in residence.LOL.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> This is another breed that I think is just gorgeous, but is WAY beyond my dog handling ability.
> Love the look of them though, sort of like having your own Grizzly bear in residence.LOL.


Yeah same here, and weird thing is I was in the position to actually get one(the TM that is)- had a relative working in Nepal for some years...
but thankfully I do know my limits.
The Caucausian is right up there with Dogs I admire, but from a distance....LOL....

I am thinking Pyreanean Mastiff for my next project dog...
there is a breeder about 2 hours a way from me... (sorry not to digress)...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Now that we are moving to town, I think a Papillon would serve as a good guard dog.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Maura said:


> Now that we are moving to town, I think a Papillon would serve as a good guard dog.


When I lived in town, for a brief time, 8 months, I had my big house girl that I still have Pyr/Rott mix and a 7 lb Maltipoo that I rescued, that little Maltipoo put up more fuss than my big girl, she would even growl at the boyfriend when he came to bed later than me. Out here in the country they totally switched roles, she runs around and tries to eat cow pies and barks at NOTHING and the big girl is back in charge!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Some of the ones here in America have been softened quite a bit.
I always thought they were overtly aggressive/dominant/ect ect like national geographic would have you think.
There is actually a breeder near me. She walks her dogs in the local parade every year. They act no different then a great pyr, in fact were more social.
I was surprised, and a bit disappointed. 
This is the breeders website:
http://www.esquirecaucasians.com/


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I think they're beautiful dogs and would consider a pair if I lived in a deep wilderness where bear defense were a concern. They were the preferred companions for bear defense in Russia for centuries, if not millennia. They are not for the faint of heart or for small spaces with a lot of people they don't know.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

lasergrl said:


> Some of the ones here in America have been softened quite a bit.
> I always thought they were overtly aggressive/dominant/ect ect like national geographic would have you think.
> There is actually a breeder near me. She walks her dogs in the local parade every year. They act no different then a great pyr, in fact were more social.
> I was surprised, and a bit disappointed.
> ...



I'll bet their attitude is 180 degrees different if you tried to break in the house or harm the owner.

My Akitas are VERY socialized and great in public. My female adores children. But they WILL try to go through a door if someone is uninvited.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Dogs in America have to be socialized so that the breeder won't get sued for liability reasons. Trust me, if the hammer happens to fall..the dog will be protecting the owner no matter what!


----------

